# camel spider setup?



## Mattybofmd (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi every1 ive done research and cant find much about camel spiders I have a 3 inch camel spider in a 10 gallon with deep coconut fiber substrate for burrowing a few rocks stacked for shelter a hide and small water dish any knowledge if this is a good setup let me know please thanks


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 8, 2010)

Check the last thread in the sticky section of True Spiders & Other Arachnids...there should be some examples.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely read that sticky. I've heard a few things but nothing much. Large (like 10gal) dry enclosure with sandy soil. Multiple hides and plenty of room to run. They have voracious appetites so feed regularly. If they burrow it's not deeply. Expect them to make scrapes under rocks and things rather than really digging a hole. That's what I've picked up here and there, no personal experience.

Good luck, I've heard they can be difficult.


----------



## Mattybofmd (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## mitchnast (Jul 9, 2010)

getting a solifugid?
need an idea for an enclosure?
Might I suggest....


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 9, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> getting a solifugid?
> need an idea for an enclosure?
> Might I suggest....


Something tells me Boecker would not have any good info on keeping camel spiders in captivity.

Don't discourage the OP from attempting to keep a solifugid.  How else will we unlock the secrets to maintaining them in captivity?  If at first you don't succeed, then try, try again.

And again and again and again and again and again and again.

Good luck to the OP in his endeavors.


----------



## Mattybofmd (Jul 9, 2010)

Lucky for me I have an uncle who lives in arizona and even at 62 he loves collecting strage creatures like camel spiders who he gratiously shares


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 12, 2010)

I would attempt to replicate habitat.   I have found these in somewhat solid sandy substrate.   Always under rocks in scrapes.   Temps are hot as heck in the summer during the day, warm at night, cool winter days, cold winter nights.  (almost always above freezing, even winter nights).   

They also need lots of room for their size from what I understand.   The bigger terrarium the better.     have fun!


----------



## Quixtar (Jul 12, 2010)

The bigger the terrarium, the quicker they die. Of course you're trying to provide as natural a setup as possible, so you'd have to go that route.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 12, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> getting a solifugid?
> need an idea for an enclosure?
> Might I suggest....




HA! lol, I've caught them and tried to keep them alive, they are a challenge but I say go for the challenge.  I've kept a couple of sps, the small local ones around Austin seem pretty hardy but the bigger w tx ones just seem to run out of juice for some reason, never tried hard to try and figure it out and hadn't kept any more since.  I think they like the heat, grow fast and burn out fast.  I remember one getting loose in my car in the desert, my parked car was frying inside during the hottest time of the day.  But there it was, running around in my 82 RX-7 I had at the time with black interior, I was amazed it didn't die from the heat.  High temps might be important.  (That was a cool little car, wish I kept it.)


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 12, 2010)

I remember reading somewhere that they need a fasting period, and that's the secret to keeping them alive.  Don't know if there's any truth to it.   Heard that people were basically overfeeding them, and that they needed to go without in the winter.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2010)

Quixtar said:


> The bigger the terrarium, the quicker they die.


Just curious... Why do you say this?  It seems so illogical to be a joke.   I'm really confused by this.   This should in NO WAY negatively impact their lifespan.   Of course, there are combinations along with a large terrarium that could do so, but a large terrarium in and of itself should not.  

Is this personal experience or word of mouth?   And are you sure conditions were exactly similar in comparison?   I'm not doubting your belief this is true, but I can't believe that it is fact.   There has to be something missing from the facts belying this belief.


----------



## Deroplatys (Jul 13, 2010)

There's a detailed sticky right up here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59006


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 13, 2010)

mitchnast said:


> getting a solifugid?
> need an idea for an enclosure?
> Might I suggest....


I now want that as an enclsorue

actualy from most of the posts I've seen about successful keeping of them, this would be an ideal enclosure low movement minimal stress no lighting I could see it living awhile in it.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 19, 2010)

Deroplatys said:


> There's a detailed sticky right up here
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=59006


Thanks for the link, I've only had time to read a short part of it.   I will finish it, but in the meantime I want to add this:

I still do not believe that size of terrarium will influence lifespan by itself, not in the very least.   I also think it is somewhat cruel to put any creature that can run that fast, in a cage so small.   I will read on in time, but I'm not buying the cage size thing.


----------

